# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Do I need a DA

## Happybookworm

I want to replace the back wall of my house. It is currently fibro (probably asbestos) and I want to put a wall of windows and folding doors.

----------


## METRIX

Best is to call your local council, they will let you know, but most likely no you wont need a DA unless you are increasing the room size or altering the roofline.

----------

